

 Charles Carreon finally quits fighting, calls Oatmeal battle “a dumb thing” - jere
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/charles-carreon-withdraws-final-appeal-says-entire-affair-was-a-dumb-thing/

======
mikestew
"he suggested that his Buddhist religion can help him forgive those who have
wronged him."

Hmm, anyone care to count how many points he fails to get on the Eightfold
Noble Path[0] scale during this incident?

He goes on to complain that potential clients Google him and they don't get to
see what a great guy he is. I would argue that the current Google search
results give potential clients all of the information they require to make an
informed decision when considering him as legal representation.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eightfold_Noble_Path](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eightfold_Noble_Path)

------
OriginalAT
I don't believe this guy. His original filing was ridiculous, and now he
thinks he is a victim? He talks about all the books he has written and how
smart he is, and yet all the evidence I see in this whole situation doesn't
really speak to that intelligence.

I am glad he has finally dropped everything. Some charities even got some
funds from the situation so I guess it wasn't all bad.

------
anotherevan
“I’m always learning.”

Is it just me, or does he seem to have taken every situation and learnt the
wrong lesson? Perhaps it’s not everybody else that’s the problem...

“If somebody is making me do stuff by suing me, sure, it’s taking a bite out
of my time.”

Looks like he failed to learn what irony is, too.

